# Can you feed a 6 month old puppy taste of the wild



## cadanzeus (Jul 26, 2009)

I bought the runt of the liter. He will be 6 months old on 8/2. He weighed 55Ibs two weeks ago. I am currently feeding him puppy chow large breed and I have to mix purina alpo with it to get him to eat it. I have ressearched and found that unknowingly I am feeding him garbage. I am swapping this week and am thinking about the taste of the wild. Does anyone have in suggestions on this? He is healthy but the vet recommended science diet but its main ingrediant is corn.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

I feed my six month old Taste Of The Wild... Have been feeding it since he was 7 weeks old. Several people on here do the same... You should get a lot of advice on this, some positive like mine and some negative... you have to make the choice.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I chose Solid Gold Wolf Cub for Ikon. Lee had them on Eagle pac which I couldn't get near by. Looking @ ingredients Wolf Cub (as well as the adult form) his based on Bison... which is a lean meat considered a healthier alternative for people to Beef. (also Ostrich meat is considered a good protein source for people) Additionally my dogs get EVERYTHING that we don't finish. It's thrown into a blender with a bit of warm water and blended into their dry meal... no waste and the dogs love it.

He made the transition with very lil soft poo and eats it like a vacuum cleaner. It's only been a week, but am quite happy with it. I'll probably transition off to the adult food around 6 months of age.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Generations of dogs for 30 years were probably raised on Purina Puppy/Dog Chow....and Pedigree too.....today, canine health and nutrition has evolved as as human - and we know there are better choices for good nutrition.

I generally us Eagle Pack LB puppy - right now, I have mine on Fromm Puppy Gold (could not get the EP and it seemed like a good alternative). No corn or wheat - if the Wolf Cub was carried by my supplier, I probably would have gone for it. 

Lots of good foods out there.....I tried Ca Natural, TOTW, Fromm, Evo and Prairie for adults, and don't see much difference between them and Eagle Pack.


And I ususally switch pups to adult food at around 6 months as well.

Lee


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm looking at foods as well for my 5 month old male GSD Panzer. I believe he has some hip issues and we have a vet appointment on 8/3/09, but I wanted to get him on a real quality food to beef him up and see if that helps. He's getting bigger, it's just his spine and rear end seem to show and be weak. What do you think of this food I found at a recommended site:

Breeder's Choice Pinnacle Peak Protein Formula Holistic Puppy & Adult Dry Dog Food

It's expensive, but I figure if I budget for it and feed it to Panzer only, I might be able to swing it. We are in a very rural area, and the nearest PetCo is 65-70 miles away. Any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Been feeding mine TOTW since 6 weeks. Doing great


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

if you were to ask one of the vets at Diamond, it appears they would tell you not to feed TOTW to a GSD puppy. here is a recent email from their veterinarian in response to a board members inquiry:

_The TOW formulas are approved by AAFCO to meet all the nutrient requirements for all life stages. AAFCO recognizes 3 life stages:
growth, maintenance, gestation/lactation. *If a formula meets the nutrient requirements for all three of these stages it is given the "all life stage" approval.

The large/ giant breed puppies have different considerations. This population genetically maybe predisposed to juvenile orthopedic disorders,* like hip/elbow dysplasia, osteochondrosis. These diseases have been found to be polygenic and multifactorial, meaning that several genes are involved and that other factors (like diet) affect the development. *Clinical studies have shown that controlling the amount of calcium and energy in large breed puppy formulas will decrease the incidence of these diseases in that population. *There are genetic registries, like the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and Penn Hip, that record pedigree information and tie it to hip dysplasia and other genetic disorders.

*If a puppy is predisposed for the juvenile orthopedic disorders, then a large breed puppy formula might be a better choice.* (We make several different product lines, with different features and there are several choices for a LB pup formula- just not a grain free formula, if that's what you need) Other product lines are: Diamond Naturals, Premium Edge, Chicken Soup.

*Ca in the WL and HP is 2.1% and PS 1.9% (as fed). These are above what is recommended in the literature (.7-1.2%)*

Hope this helps.

Janet L. Rettenmaier, DVM, MS
Director of Veterinary Services
Diamond Pet Foods
Meta, MO 65058
ph. 573-229-4203_

now, i concede that to some degree, one can hope to buy a gsd pup that has, genetically, a smaller chance of having some of these conditions. i think dietary considerations are just another way to help minimize such possibilities, so personally i would feel better waiting a year to feed such a food.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

What is TOTW? I'm new to all of this, but trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Nevermind, I read back through the thread, it's a brand of food. Thanks all. Take care.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

some people don't like to feed it. I now do raw again, but if i have to do kibble, I feed TOTW, pacific stream to puppies, adults can get any of it. Oxana is the only one part raw and part kibble. She can basically only tolerate leg quarters, so on days that the rest get necks, beef, etc, she gets TOTW. I've weaned litters onto it with no problems


----------



## cadanzeus (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. My breeder guarenteed his hips for 2 1/2 years but I dont want to risk it. I think I will go with a Diamond product and switch to their TOTW after twelve months. I can get both brands for a reasonable price at tractor supply. Once again thank you all.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Ive been feeding Kye Solid Gold Wolf Cub. 

I think it upsets his stomach a bit. I am toying with the notion of putting him on a raw diet.


----------

